# Powder Coating Oven



## Peter Dahlman (Apr 18, 2016)

Due to limited garage space i needed to make
my own oven for powder coating. 
It's no master piece by any means...but it seems to work.













































Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Apr 18, 2016)

That looks great. 

I have one question and forgive me as I'm not that familiar with the process. Could you add a low speed circulation fan to help distribute the heat?


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi! Thank's for the feedback. Yes i have been thinking about that. Seen some examples where they used a shaft trough the top of the oven, and some other very sofisticated circulation systems. I'am not sure wich way to go there. Suggestions are very welcome  One other thing to add, might be some kind of shields at the elements to avoid frying the powder when using the full length of the oven...?....


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## kvt (Apr 18, 2016)

Seems like you would need some way to pull the air and move it around real slow.   Almost like going through some type of defuser to keep it from blowing on the power coated items.   possibly put the fan under the bottom, where it could pull the air down then blow it across the heating elements and up the sides. using some kind of low CFM steal fan.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank's for your reply! One idea i've had is to add a pipe running on the outside from top to bottom with an inline low rpm fan.


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the post. I just finished making a small powder coat booth and have been researching plans for an oven (using a pizza oven now). Got some good ideas from your post.

I'm pretty sure I will add a circulating fan of some kind. I've seen several different ideas on that.


----------



## brino (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Peter,

Nice job.
What wattage are your elements?
Do you have the ability to switch some out, or do you always run all of them?

Thanks,
-brino


----------



## kvt (Apr 18, 2016)

The only problem with running it on the outside would be loss of heat, thus increase in electric use and cost.   Maybe run it down the back corner would not have to be real big.  Just something to help circulate.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Apr 19, 2016)

The small elements is about 500W each. (They are actually bbq "lighters"). The largest one in the bottom around 1 kW. All run by one SSR.


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## davidh (Apr 19, 2016)

my oven is an old electric stove oven i fastened to a wheeled frame.   left a hole in the upper back so the air will sort of circulate drift out.  the only problem is the door that opens in the front typically, pulls down and becomes an obstacle  making it difficult to load on the hangers that are in the roof. . . i totally re-insulated it and it works fine.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Apr 19, 2016)

davidh said:


> my oven is an old electric stove oven i fastened to a wheeled frame.   left a hole in the upper back so the air will sort of circulate drift out.  the only problem is the door that opens in the front typically, pulls down and becomes an obstacle  making it difficult to load on the hangers that are in the roof. . . i totally re-insulated it and it works fine.



Interesting, do you have a picture?


----------



## dlane (Apr 19, 2016)

I use a convection oven , got it from a CL add $40. They did a remodel but the built in oven was basically new. I think the convection helps to evenly heat the parts .


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Apr 19, 2016)

Does anybody know the max / min temp for a typical powder? The one i'am using now have a nominal "cooking temp" of 200 deg Ceclius @ 20 minutes. But still i had successful attempts with a standard oven that varied about +/- 25 deg Celcius.

The new oven regulates the heat around +/- 5 deg Celcius.


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 19, 2016)

I found (the hard way) that using curing temps less than rated might look good, but are softer and not as durable. My oven was off (low) by about 50 deg F. I use mostly Polyester powders and don't know about other types.
However, according to the supplier I use, these under-cured items can usually be re-cured at proper temps & times. The re-curing worked for me even after very light sanding to get rid of scratches in the soft finish.


----------



## tq60 (Apr 21, 2016)

Use convection to circulate air.

Add covers and chimneys over the heaters so no direct heat.

Shape them as a chimney and natural convection will cause air to circulate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## easttex (Apr 21, 2016)

FYI - In case you ever need them, you can buy nichrome heating elements pretty inexpensively and they're not hard to control with a range infinity switch.  

But I like your design.  I'll need to build a curing oven someday too.    Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

